# Cache Utah Moose tag



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

My son is the lucky holder of a Cache Utah Bull Moose tag! Very fortunate to have this opportunity, now need to make the best of it! This is the only Non-Resident permit, and want to offer the respect its due. Can anyone offer suggestions for this area? Where would you be if you had it? When would you be there? We have hunted moose in a few spots, and seems like peak rut is usually around September 28th to October 7th or so, is it the same for Northern Utah?
Any help sure would be appreciated!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

i dont know to much about the cache for moose. i know on other units mid october i have seen them rutting like crazy. one year on the second weekend of the general deer hunt wich was around the 25th of october. we watched a bull mount his cow 100 yards from the truck and he could careless we were there. congrats to your son on the tag. and good luck keep us posted


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

Be prepared to shoot a yearling or 2 year old. It's tanked bad the past few years.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Why would the area have so few mature bulls when so few tags are given? Appreciate the info!


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, but I've been reading for a while.

I think I can point you in the right direction. I have helped a few people kill moose on the Cache. I like to hunt later in the year; it makes a HUGE difference when the leaves are off the trees. The unit isn't what it once was (overhunted), but you will still have a great time.

Do you want to stay near roads or are you willing to pack a moose back to the truck? Horses would be great. The last moose hunt I was on, we shot it in the bottom of a canyon and had five guys to pack it out, and it still was terrible. They are really big animals when they are on the ground.

I like Baxter Sawmill Road up Blacksmith Fork, also Twin Creek and Bunchgrass near Tony Grove. There was a monster bull a few years ago up Cottonwood Canyon in that area as well, but he was a long way from a road. Another place is the Steam Mill area up Franklin Basin.

Moose are where they are. If you can get a few guys watching water holes/lakes for you, a little inside information on a big bull is all you need. They don't seem to go too far from their home turf if they don't need to.

I will keep my eyes open and let you know if I hear of a big bull.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll second grizzly on Cottonwood canyon. I see a lot of great bulls in Temple Fork too. Don't be discouraged by ney-sayers about big bulls in the Cache. Lisa and I ride up there all summer. I'll PM you if I see any decent bulls and thier location.
One tip, learn to call. I had a moose tag three years ago in Idaho and I had a blast calling them. After the leaves are off you will have way better luck spotting and staulking.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh baby, Oh Baby!!! My favorite hunt in the state! Don't let the nay sayers get you discouraged about the unit. I saw two bruisers last year one would have made the books no problem, the other would have been close. I also found one canyon that had six different bulls in it, one of which would have been a shooter. It is just a matter of puting the time in and covering a lot of ground. It is a big Unit. Check your PMs.


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

There is a parasite that is killing the moose. That is why the tag numbers are way down. There are still a few nice moose in the area, but not like it used to be!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't be afraid of asking hunters you see on the road. Most people are more than happy to say where they have seen moose.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree with those who say there are still big bulls on the Cache. We spend a lot of time riding that unit on the horses and I have seen some good ones! I have a LE South Cache Muzzy Elk tag this year, so I would be willing to trade a little info on moose for any info on elk you may hear about or see... PM sent


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> I had a blast calling them. After the leaves are off you will have way better luck spotting and staulking.


+1 and calling is pretty easy to learn.


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Got all my maps in, just looking for a good spot to camp! Have a Toy Hauler, fifth wheel 33 feet long. Will make a good base camp and will spike out from it as needed. Full service would be nice since will be there for a month but not necessary. Any suggestions? 
Also curious how the season has been? Lots of moisture or real dry? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's been unseasonably warm this year. Drier than a popcorn fart. Fire restrictions everywhere. I'm sure a good source of water is where you will find your moose. Here is a place you might want to call to see if they will be open, or if they would allow you to camp while you are up there. It's very near the summit of Logan Canyon and who knows, you might be able to pop your moose right off the front step of your trailer.

Beaver Mountain RV Park
15 miles west of Garden City on U.S. Highway 89
(435) 563-5677
Rent lodge for reunions, camps, retreats, Tent Rentals, Tent Site Rentals, 15 full RV Hookups, tent sites, yurt.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

For full-service, Beaver Mountain is where I would go. You are only minutes from some of the best hunting the Cache has to offer. It is probably the only full-service place inside the unit.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

+ 1 on water holes on Sunday I seen 6 moose 2 bulls a nice one and a monster. 5 of the 6 were on water holes.


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

So the bulls have some decent horn growth already? Let's hope for some moisture to avoid a wildfire.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I seen a definate shooter just north of Beaver Mountian Elk hunting last year. I will be spending a lot of time up there this year, I will PM you on what I see. But I agree with a MiddleFork ask around, most hunters would love nothing more than to help somone out on a OIL tag.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

[attachment=0:2e0dk8fm]moose.jpg[/attachment:2e0dk8fm]

Here is a little one from a couple of week ago. He was being kinda shy


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Any rain in NE Utah yet? Anyone been out seeing anymore moose?


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

planning on going out looking for you this weekend. I'll let you know what I see.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I saw a smaller bull last week up Blacksmith Fork canyon... He wasn't anything crazy big, but I seem to see moose in that area quite a bit.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck on the hunt. Like what has already been said by the others don't be afraid to ask others you see while your out here hunting. Most of them would be more than happy to let you know what they might know about Moose. Where are you from? Just wondering how far away you are coming from.


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Been getting some great info, Thanks a bunch! Have more free time now as I was unsuccessful in my hometown Bull Elk Draw. Please tell me your getting that much needed rain down there now!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Not a lot of meaningful rain yet. Some isolated showers that put down as much as 1/2 inch, but then the next day it all evaporates and everything is dry once again.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I saw three bulls on Wednesday. Two of them were not much to speak of, and the third was bigger. It was right at first light though, and I only saw him for a few seconds, so I could not tell for sure how big he was... It was still good to see some bulls! 

Things are still greener in the canyons than I anticipated they would be at this time of year...


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Seen a couple up at the summit of Logan Canyon. Couldn't quite tell what they were, but could see they were bulls.


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Any new sightings folks? Your keeping the dream alive!


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Somebody hit a bull in Logan Canyon on Wed. Not a monster, but it was still sad to see it laying on the side of the road!


----------



## fishcarver (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a big guy I caught with my trail cam. i know the general area he is hanging out in. He is with two other smaller bulls and some cows. Im looking for bull Elk on the south cache. maybe we can help each other out.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Fishcarver I think you just found a shooter! If I had the tag that would be the bad boy I'd want.


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Definately a nice bull! Thanks a ton, and I am sending you a PM.


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Any new sightings of bull moose up in the Cache? My boy sure is getting excited!


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

The one I found you is quite a bit bigger than that one.


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh man, can't say stuff like that, my son can't sleep as it is! Lol


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Any new sightings of moose up on the Cache? Weather cooling off finally? Any tips would sure be appreciated.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

We experienced a pretty good rain last weekend that really dampened things up. The leaves are beginning to change to fall colors and the temps are cooling down. Still highs in the low 80's and lows in the 50's.
When is your hunt?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

We are free to hunt from Sept 20 to Oct 17. Just waiting for the weather to cool off a bit, then it's go time. We are planning at the latest to be there for Oct 1.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I hope your son has a hunt he will always remember. I have been seeing quite a few moose up there. Nothing with real size, but good numbers this year. I sent you a PM earlier and i have been seeing a lot in that area I mentioned. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

We had five different bull moose on one of the trail cams when we checked them yesterday. Had two other bulls on another one. Nothing massive, but there are a couple that look like they have elk antlers. One is a 3 pt, about 40" wide and the other is a 4x5 about the same width. Neither has any palms, just main beams and points... Kinda strange.


----------

